# Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+?



## Lomica (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich brauche für meinen neuen PC noch nen Monitor.


1.) Oberste Grenze 400€ Sollte aber am liebsten nicht teuerer als 300€ werden 

2.) Nein

3.) Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC)

4.) Primär fürs Gaming, ab und zu werde ich aber auch Grafikdesign von Zuhause aus machen.

5.) 

Eigentlich wollte ich ihn heute direkt holen. (Lager von Notebooksbilliger.de ist ne 3/4 Stunde entfernt).

Deswegen gucke ich gerade bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich 24 oder 27 Zoll nehmen soll und ob ich für die Grafikbearbeitung doch besser nen IPS Pannel nehme oder mir das Geld spaare und ein TN kaufe. Ich habe mir schon so ein paar rausgesucht, vielleicht könnt ihr ja was zu sagen  

Media Markt ist sogar nur ne 1/4 Stunde entfernt
HP Pavilion 27xi Monitore größer 25,9" kaufen bei Media Markt

Ansonsten wie bereits gesagt Notebooksbilliger.de

Asus VS278Q, 69 cm (27\"), LED, 1 ms, Lautsprecher, DisplayPort bei notebooksbilliger.de

Asus VE278H, 69 cm (27"), LED, 2 ms, Lautsprecher, HDMI bei notebooksbilliger.de

Asus MX279H LED-Monitor kaufen >> Preis bei notebooksbilliger.de


Leider nicht ab Lager verfügbar, aber ich finde die Pivot Funktion sehr cool. Was ist ein AMVA+ Pannel ???

Asus VN279QLB, 69 cm (27"), LED, AMVA-Panel, MHL, Lautsprecher, 2x HDMI bei notebooksbilliger.de


Oder dank der guten ÜBersicht villeicht sogar 29 Zoll?

AOC q2963Pm, 73,7cm (29"), LED-Monitor, IPS-Panel, 21:9 Format, MHL, DisplayPort bei notebooksbilliger.de


Reichen sonst villeicht sogar 24 Zoll? Der wurde mir sonst auch empfohlen 
Dell U2414H, 61 cm (24\"), LED, IPS-Panel, Pivot, USB-Hub, 2x HDMI bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Ob 24" oder 27" musst du selbst wissen.  Wichtig ist hier vor allem der Sitzabstand! 

Der genannte Dell U2414H ist auf jeden Fall ein super Gerät. Genau so wie der Asus VN279QLB. 



> Was ist ein AMVA+ Pannel ???


Das AMVA+ Panel ist eine weiterentwickelte Variante des MVA-Panels. Im  direkten Vergleich der beiden (AMVA+ und MVA) bietet ersteres einen  höheren Kontrastwert, und einen sehr guten Blickwinkel. 

Wenn du allerdings einen reinen Gaming Monitor suchst, dann wären die beiden Asus-Geräte eher was für dich:
http://geizhals.at/de/asus-vg278he-90lme6001t510n1c-a807004.html
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Farblich sehen sie aber gegen ein IPS/VA Panel kein Land.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Ich würde nicht blind einen Monitor kaufen egal welcher Paneltyp es hat.Lieber vorher re*cher*chie*ren und die Test dazu lesen und dann noch darauf achten auf ergonomie.Wie gesagt, ist egal was für du für einen Paneltyp entscheiden tust.Entscheidend ist ob der verwendete Paneltyp schlieren,ghosting oder input lags verursacht.Vorallem für Gamer wichtig.Und was die größe des Panels angeht,hängt von den Platzverhältnisse ab.
Wie groß ist dein Tisch?Wie weit oder nah sitzt du am Monitor? Danach richtet sich auch die größe des Panels.


----------



## Lomica (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Platz hab ich genug. Habe mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht und Pappe in den Jeweiligen Formaten aufgestellt und werde wohl 27 zoll nehmen.

Ist der hier wie der Dell in groß?
Dell P2714H, 69 cm (27"), LED, IPS-Panel, Pivot, USB-Hub, DisplayPort bei notebooksbilliger.de

habe keine Unterschiede endeckt


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Unterschiede siehe Testbericht: Dell P2714H Review


----------



## Lomica (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Okay, aber soweit ich das rauslesen konnte ist der für meine Zwecke ganz gut geeignet.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Jep! Ich kann nichts finden was dagegen spricht.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Jep! Ich kann nichts finden was dagegen spricht.



Naja, er ist nicht flimmerfrei.


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Wie ist der 27er dell zu meinem Dell U2312HMist das ein rückschritt?

Will bald mal vom 23er auf einen 27er Upgraden Platz und Schreibtisch sind ja vorhanden da könnte ich einen 40Zoll TV betreiben nur hab ich wenig Sitzabstand ich kleb immer ein paar Centimer vom Bildschirm weg aus Angewohnheit

Bin reiner Gamer und Surfer wie fast alle, Spiele Shooter wie Counterstrike etc. und MMOs


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, er ist nicht flimmerfrei.


 Stimmt! Glatt überlesen!  



> Wie ist der 27er dell zu meinem Dell U2312HMist das ein rückschritt?


Ein Rückschritt im Bezug auf was? Bildqualität, Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Genau ob er irgendwie schlechter ist flimmern, nachziehen, Bildquali.

Bringt ja nichts sofern ich mich verschlechtere. 
Ein neuer sollte aber noch etwas besser sein vielleicht auch mehr als 60hz haben fals es da was brauchbares gibt zum online gaming, oder gleichwertig als IPS.
Ein absolutes muss ist eine höhenverstellung ohne geht garnicht.

Der TE sucht ja das selbe würde bei seiner suche aber auch einen mit höhenverstellung vorschlagen, bzw. keine ohne Kaufen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Da Iiyama XB2783HSU-B1 68,58 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Hat alles was man braucht flimmerfrei,höhenverstellbar und voll spieletauglich.


----------



## Fox2010 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Der sieht gut aus Preislich würde das auch passen 260euro wären so das maximum bei mir was ich ausgeben würde.

Ist der Liyama besser als der Dell gibts vieleicht für +- 10-20euro mehr noch was besseres oder ist der so das beste in dem Preisbereich.

Der steht schonmal an erster Stelle fals nichts besseres mehr kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Ist der Liyama besser als der Dell gibts vieleicht für +- 10-20euro mehr noch was besseres oder ist der so das beste in dem Preisbereich.



Ja, nein und ja.


----------



## Fox2010 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Super vielen dank, wird der nächsten Monat bestellt, wollte igentlich vom 4670k auf den 4690k aufrüsten aber ich investier das Geld lieber in einen größeren Monitor da hab ich mehr von


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> Super vielen dank, wird der nächsten Monat bestellt, wollte igentlich vom 4670k auf den 4690k aufrüsten aber ich investier das Geld lieber in einen größeren Monitor da hab ich mehr von


 
Kannst dich ja melden wie er dir gefällt vorallem was die Schärfe betrifft der soll wohl ne bessere Pixeldichte haben als die üblichen 27" Full HD´s.
Und natürlich wie er sich in deinen Augen in Games schlägt


----------



## Fox2010 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Werd ich machen, bei Amazon ist er nur leider erst in 3-5 Wochen zu haben.
Ich kaufe meist teure Sachen dort bzw. eigentlich alles dort weils keinen besseren und schnelleren austausch gibt und man selbst nach einem Jahr ohne Problem bei Defekt einen neuen bekommt ohne ewig auf Reparatur vom Hersteller zu warten.

Ich hoffe mal das er in 3Wochen wieder zu haben ist.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Jop ich bevorzuge auch immer Amazon schon allein wegen Rechnung/Bankeinzug und das schnelle umtauschen falls was net stimmt oder einem net gefällt net zu vergessen die 30Tage Rückgaberecht bekommst ja auch net überall.


----------



## Fox2010 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

So Amazon hat ihn doch noch diesen Monat beschaft und er ist heute da.

Die Ausleuchtung ist perfekt, kein heller rand oben oder unten keine Taschenlampen und keine leuchtenden Ecken.

Vom Bild wegen der größe und da er ja nur Voll-HD hat find ich ihn Top, also die Pixeldichte scheint gut zu sein da nichts irgendwie körnig aussieht.

Hellichkeit ist gut auf 100% mehr braucht man nicht aber beim alten Dell ging mehr, der hat einen schon geblendet bei 100%.

Farben und alles sind auch gut, bin mit dem Monitor zufrieden war eine gute Empfehlung von euch 
Pixelfehler hat er keine auch nicht wenn man 3cm vorm Bildschirm klebt und sich Testbilder anschaut.

Blickwinkel ist echt gut bei meinem da gibs nichts zu meckern.


Einzige Kritik: 
Er steht nicht 100% grade liegt nicht am Fuß sonder er müsste sich 3 mm weiter nach links drehen lassen das er links und rechts am ende die selbe höhe hat zum Tisch. 
Da der Halter bis auf den Fuß schon vormontiert war hinten lässt sich das vielleicht minimal etwas korigieren wenn man ihn abmacht und neu anschraubt aber wer misst da schon so genau nach, ich hab ein gutes Augenmaß. 
Wer sucht der findet immer was aber ich werd ihn behalten, das Panel ist Perfekt und Fehlerfrei, Ausleuchtung sieht auf den Ersten Blick bei komplett schwarz auch besser aus als im Prad test 


Fazit:
Guter Preis und gute Empfehlung vom Forum, bin Happy


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Wie schauts mit dem Zocken aus gut oder geht so?
Merkt man die nur Full HD bei shooter?
Würde ich mal wissen weil der Iiyama ne höhere Pixeldichte haben soll als die üblichen 27" FullHD´s.


----------



## Fox2010 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Also beim Zocken ist alles einwandfrei ich Spiele CS Go und merke keinen Nachteil zu meinem fast gleich teuren Dell mit IPS Display.
Zu der Auflösung da gibt es nichts zu meckern, weder auf dem Desktop die Symbole noch beim Surfen oder beim Gaming sieht irgendwas grobkörnig, pixelig oder sonstwie aus.


Hab gestern auch beide Monitor angeschlossen und den IPS direkt neben denn iiyama gestellt, finde auch man sieht mehr Details beim iiamaya.
Der Dell ist nur obwohl beide mit 300cd/m² helligkeit angegeben sind etwas heller auf 100% helligkeit sieht auch etwas weißer aus beim IPS Display

Bild Links der Dell IPS den ich bald verkauf da kein Platz für 2 und rechts der iiyama



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer von den Profis hat eine Ahnung auch wenn es 2 verschiedene Marken sind und AMVA+ vs IPS warum aber die Helligkeit wo beide mit 300cd/m² haben der Dell heller ist?
Oder kann man sowas nicht vergleichen, ( nicht das es nicht reicht von der Helligkeit nur der Dell ist deutlich heller vom Backlight)


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Nehmen die sich von den Farben viel?
Wie weit sitze da jetzt weg?
Das mit der Helligkeit liegt glaub am VA Panel (bin mir da aber net sicher)
Oder die angegbene Werte stimmen net zur Helligkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2014)

Die Werte zur Helligkeit müssen nicht stimmen.
Es gibt Monitore die bei 300cd trotzdem nur 250cd haben und welche die 400cd haben.


----------



## Fox2010 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Also hab den Meter ausgepakt und sitz genau 70cm weg, ist schon ziemlich nah, manschmal auch näher 50cm wenn ich Spiele.

Von den Farben ja die sind beim IPS etwas kräftiger find ich und weiß ist auf beim Dell IPS weißer. Nicht das jetzt das Bild irgendwie einen blaustich hat oder sonstiges bei Iiyama nur sieht man ja auch schon auf dem Bild der IPS ist heller und weißer bei weißem Bild.


Die Farben sind aber beim Iiyama gut ausgewogen würd ich sagen, rumstellen braucht man da nichts steht eh alles auf 100 bei den Farben vom Werk aus, kalibrieren hab ich schon versucht besser wirds nicht der Iiyama ist perfekt eingestellt vom Werk nur Helligkeit auf 80 und fertig.

Ich find halt man erkennt mehr Details beim Iiyama auf Bildern.

Die größe ist schon geil aber größer dürfte er bei dem Sitzabstand nicht sein.
Mängel hat der Iiyama absolut keine Verarbeitung, spaltmaße etc. ist Top, bis auf einen kleinen kratzer unten an der Ecke links gibts am Rahmen gibts nichts zu bemängeln.

Im Prad Test konnte er aber glaub ich die Helligkeit von 300cd/m² halten die angegeben waren naja vielleicht hat der Dell ja mehr als die angegeben 300cd/m² da ich von dem die neure Rev 02 hab, das ist das einzigste was mir aufgefallen ist da ich beide ja nebeneinander stehen hatte auf Max helligkeit.

Find die Farben schon ok, besser als bei meinem alten Samsung Tn aber nicht so kräftig als beim IPS ob man das schlechter oder besser findet muss jeder selber entscheiden. Für mich ist das so ideal.

Ob overdrive 1 oder 3 oder aus, konnte bis jetzt beim Spielen da auch nichts feststellen hab es daher mal auf 1 gestellt.

Edit:
Laut prad Test schaft der Dell 340 cd/m² Helligkeit also wohl etwas mehr.

*Kann den Iiyama uneingeschränkt empfehlen zum Surfen Spielen oder Filme schauen, das Panel Spiegelt bild ist Top farben auch und was ich wichtig finde alles gleichmässig ausgeleuchtet .*


----------



## Weltan (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

Probier mal folgende Einstellungen im Off-Modus:
Helligkeit: 84
Kontrast: 50
Farbtemp.: Benutzer(90/93/97)
Das sollte den Weißwert verbessern.


----------



## Fox2010 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor 27 oder 24 Zoll IPS/Tn/AMVA+???*

xD ne das ist schlechter besser als standart bekommst du es nicht 
So ist das Bild einfach dunkler und blaßer den kontrast auf 50 zu stellen ist nicht gut fürs bild den sollte man nicht unter 80stellen sonst sieht das bild schei..e aus.

helligkeit 80 kontrast 80-85 ist das idealste so hab ich ein Top Bild, hell und das weiß ist schon weißer als ein Blatt weißes Druckerpapier  nebendran  meinte das nur das es beim IPs Display nochmal nen tick weißer ist.
Schlecht ist das Weiß auf keinen fall 

Wie auch im Test steht viel besser als die Standarteinstellung kannst du den Monitor garnicht einstellen der ist schon perfekt eingestellt einfach helligkeit nach belieben einstellen und fertig.


----------



## Weltan (14. Juni 2014)

Der Kontrast wird deshalb so weit verringert, damit die Gammakurve der Idealkurve entspricht.


----------



## Fox2010 (14. Juni 2014)

Achso aber auf 50 find ich das Bild zu dunkel die farben nicht mehr so gut bzw bilder sehen find ich auf 50 nicht mehr gut aus.

Laut den ganzen testbildern ist eigentlich 80-85 für mich ideal, zudem ist bei deiner einstellung das weiß dunkler, find ich schlechter

Hast du den selben Monitor? Den Einstellungen sind nicht von anderen Monitoren übertragbar.


----------



## Weltan (14. Juni 2014)

Die gegebenen Einstellungen sind auf eine Helligkeit von 100 cd/m2, Weißpunkt von 6500k und max. Annäherung der Gammakurve an die Idealkurve angepasst. Ich habe sie von einer russischen Testseite für diesen Monitor.


----------



## Fox2010 (15. Juni 2014)

Achso ok naja vielleicht betreibt der Tester den Monitor ja auch abends über Tag hab ich den lieber so eingestellt wie im Prad test, abends brennt eh immer die Lampe, dank Led verbrauchen die  ja fast nichts 


Hab jetzt lang rumgespielt und bei 80 helligkeit und 80 Kontrast und die Farben alles auf Standart find ich das perfekt, ist zwar etwas Hell wenn das licht aus ist aber das brennt bei mir immer abends daher kein Problem für die Äuglein, mag ja nicht immer umstelen für Tag und nacht auch wenn die Settings der Profile gespeichert.

Aber trotzdem danke das dir die Mühe gemacht hast.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2014)

Weltan schrieb:


> Die gegebenen Einstellungen sind auf eine Helligkeit von 100 cd/m2, Weißpunkt von 6500k und max. Annäherung der Gammakurve an die Idealkurve angepasst. Ich habe sie von einer russischen Testseite für diesen Monitor.



So eine geringe Helligkeit bei einer Einstellung auf 84 kann ich nicht glauben.


----------



## Fox2010 (15. Juni 2014)

Liegt daran da der Kontrast zu weit unten ist.

Ist ja nicht so das es total dunkel ist aber sieht nicht mehr so gut aus, contrast sollte man auf 80 lassen oder 85, helligkeit kann man auch auf 75 stellen und er ist hell genug vielleicht den meisten sogar noch zu hell.
Ändert aber nichts daran das 50% Kontrast zu wenig sind, ist bei meinem Dell auch nicht anders da ist 75 ideal und 75 helligkeit wobei 75 sicher noch vielen zu hell ist bei der helligkeit zumindest abends, über Tag ist ein Raum ja so hell das es die Augen normal nicht blendet.

Ich schrieb ja nicht das 84 Helligkeit zu wenig ist, betreibe ihn ja mit weniger sondern das seine vorgeschlagene Einstellung mit dem 50% kontrast zu wenig ist.

Da hast du wohl was falsch verstanden, und klar sieht das Bild Augenscheinlich dunkler, blasser aus wenn man den Kontrast soweit runterdreht.

Ka was die Russiche Testseite da als ideal empfindet.
Hab ihn ja für mich und mein helles Wohnzimmer soweit perfekt eingestellt nun.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2014)

Naja bei nem Kontrast von 80 ist das Bild ja fast nur noch weiss wenn du im Internet unterwegs bist.


----------



## krankyphobious (30. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja bei nem Kontrast von 80 ist das Bild ja fast nur noch weiss wenn du im Internet unterwegs bist.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2015)

Kannst du gerne tun, bei den letzten 20 Monitoren hatten ich im Endeffekt immer 50 als Einstellung für den Kontrast.
Bei 80 sehe ich hier im Forum keinen Unterschied mehr, zwischen dem Grau und dem Weiss.
Kann dir gerne mal nen Foto dazu machen.


----------



## krankyphobious (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte ja auch schon einige Monitore und da musste ich den Kontrast auch runterregeln weil sonst, wie du sagst, zwischen grau und weiß nicht 
zu unterscheiden ist. Bei meinem vorherigen Dell mit IPS-Panel war dies auch so. Aber bei keinem Gerät habe ich den Kontrast auf 50 runterregeln müssen, das sieht einfach
nur furchtbar blaß aus und wird ja auch von keiner Menschenseele geraten.

Bei meinem Iiyama XB2483 ist diese Problematik mit dem Kontrast aber überhaupt nicht vorhanden!
Der Kontrast unter 85-50 hat das selbe Ergebnis, ich kann z.B. mit einem Kontrast von 85 alle grautöne hier im Forum sehen, unter 85 wird es zu 100% gleich dargestellt, 
ganz im Gegensatz zu meinen vorherigen Monitoren. 

Und ich sags mal knapp: Diesen Monitor mit einem Kontrast von 50 zu betreiben (wohlgemerkt sogar mit 100%-Helligkeit!) ist nicht sonderlich schlau, 
denn dadurch sieht das Bild einfach nur WIRKLICH kontrastarm aus, das kann dir jeder bestätigen (haben ja schon mehrere Leute einschließlich mir ).


----------

